# Shear bolts



## AKAMick (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi, new to the forum so bear with me till i can navigate it correctly, I must be somewhere on the forum but i cant find it, I need to find the shear bolt number for my old Ariens snowblower, no ID tags on it, has a Tecumseh 7hp and the old v augers with the cast iron ring and pinion, I think it is a early 70 or late 60's model. It has at the moment 1/4x20 threaded rod as it's shear pins, which are pretty soft and easy to shear. Just had to replace the ring gear roll pin as it snapped when a buried block of ice stopped both augers at once, turned out to be a easy replace, the ring was able to be removed without removing the pinion shaft and the broken pin removed with a magnet, cleaned the case of debri and removed a plug and carefully refitted a new pin through the plug opening. Refilled it with fresh gear oil and back to work. I ordered some pins for Ariens but they are too short for my model, must be the newer models used shorter pins than my old warhorse. Thanks


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

I spoke with my dealer recently, since I have a pack of the shear bolts from the 70's, and wanted to know if they have changed, and was told that they have not. So, based on that, a normal current Ariens shear bolt should work.  I think that they will be a lot softer than threaded rod as well, and the fact that you blew a roll pin supports that belief . . . .


----------



## AKAMick (Jan 24, 2019)

Well the new Arien shear bolts I have are part #532005, 1/4 20's and are shorter than the single shear bolt that is an original that i have left, it being a 5/16 by 2 long so maybe my machine is older than i thought and your dealer is younger than my Ariens,


----------



## AKAMick (Jan 24, 2019)

Well it seems Ariens has more than one shear bolt size, just located the size I need, Part # 510015 , thanks for the help.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Ok, so my dealer is full of crap . . . Not too hard to believe . . . I thought the augur shafts look smaller in diameter than I recall my old 10,000 series that the old bolts were for . . . 



Dealer has been there forever . . . I think the 10000 was bought from them as well in '73 . . . just maybe not the same guys . . .


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

12X71 shear bolt??? I believe this is what you need = Part. No.51001500.

Ariens boys will verify.


What an a$$ (me) sorry I just saw your last post AKAMick. You are right.


I concur that is what you need.
They fit:


*ARIENS : *10954, 10962, 10965, 10969, 10970, 10M4, 10M5, 10M6D, 10M6, 10M7D, 920002, 910006, 910008, 910009, 910010, 910014, 910016, 910021, 910942, 910954, 910962, 910965, 22999, 922002, 922006, 922007, 922008, 922009, 922012, 922041, 922016, 922018, 922019, 922020, 922021, 922022, 924013, 924016, 924018, 924020, 924022, 924024, 924026, 924027, 924032, 924036, 924039, 924040, 924042, 924044, 924046, 924048, 924050, 924051, 924052, 924054, 924056, 924071, 924072, 924073, 924074, 924075, 924076, 924077, 924079, 924080, 924081, 924082, 924083, 924084, 924085, 924086, 924087, 924091, 924092, 924093, 924100, 924101, 924102, 924103, 924104, 924105 Snow Blower


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF AKAMick

.


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

AKAMick said:


> Hi, new to the forum so bear with me till i can navigate it correctly, I must be somewhere on the forum but i cant find it, I need to find the shear bolt number for my old Ariens snowblower, no ID tags on it, has a Tecumseh 7hp and the old v augers with the cast iron ring and pinion, I think it is a early 70 or late 60's model. It has at the moment 1/4x20 threaded rod as it's shear pins, which are pretty soft and easy to shear. Just had to replace the ring gear roll pin as it snapped when a buried block of ice stopped both augers at once, turned out to be a easy replace, the ring was able to be removed without removing the pinion shaft and the broken pin removed with a magnet, cleaned the case of debri and removed a plug and carefully refitted a new pin through the plug opening. Refilled it with fresh gear oil and back to work. I ordered some pins for Ariens but they are too short for my model, must be the newer models used shorter pins than my old warhorse. Thanks


https://parts.ariens.com/partlookup_a/261.htm?aribrand=ARN maybe this may help


----------



## Randy Holmes (Jan 26, 2019)

I broke one before Christmas and replaced it with a basic nut bolt combination that best fit the hole. Only a few weeks later I noticed the bolt keeper mounted on the outside of the chute with one spare in it! I’d find the best bolt fit from what you have in your garage. Then take that to any snowblower dealer and get a real sheer pin to match.


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

I have always used the ariens shear pin and guess what* two times they did not shear* and I took out the gears in my 7 HP ST 724 two times. First time a piece of gravel got between the bucket and the augers, second time I caught a mat in the snow. 


I keep meaning to take a Dremel took and weaken the bolts around the grooves a bit more. Maybe it would help. I have heard brazing rod is supposed to be really good as shear pins??


----------



## cuz (Mar 19, 2018)

My new Ariens Platinum 30 SHO lists the shear bolt part number as: 52100100. 

Googling them shows there’s a few substitutes that will work. I don’t like ordering substitute parts. Are all shear bolts created equal?


----------

